# I killed more Fluke



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Yesterday was a beautiful day to be on the water with the temps breaking 90 in the city. Headed out to Fire Island inlet on the Tradewinds for ocean fluke.Saw some nice 7#er's but alas, for me it was the normal limit of 2-3 #ers.

Always next time!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Vince

was the action steady and did you get a lot of Shorts when I went 90% of the fish I caught were short but had action all day


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Steady action and not many shorts out in the ocean. Where did you fish?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I fished out of Freeport action was great caught over 30 fish but like I said most were shorts first time I when caught 23 but only one keeper most were just under the limit


----------

